

Ask HN: What are the features users want in a location based app? - vskr


======
cdvonstinkpot
Automatic tagging, don't make me have to initiate interaction with the
interface to make the apps primary function do its thing.

------
AznHisoka
the ability to see where their friends are. Nothing more.

